# Yardwork



## Smitty (May 24, 2010)

So yesterday I was up at my neighbor’s house helping him hook up the washer/dryer in the new laundry room I built for him (and ran the copper water lines). As we were talking while the washer was filling up for the very first time, we heard my lawnmower start. I quickly realized that in preparation for a visit from her niece and boyfriend (their first to Northern California from Texas), my wife was finishing what I had started. I looked over at my neighbor and asked: 

“Should I go down and do that for her, or should I be a good, conscientious neighbor and make sure your washer & dryer work properly?”
We agreed that making sure everything was working correctly would be the right thing to do. I mean, there’s no need to walk all the way back down the hill only to be called back if there’s a problem right?

Well, the washer/dryer worked like a champ and my wife learned how to run the lawnmower, so there was an added bonus.

I love yardwork.


----------



## PaddyD (May 24, 2010)

who needs to learn how to use a lawnmower?

http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/3726807/Mower-shear-genius 

although maybe this is more like it:

http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/europe/3730417/Worlds-fastest-lawnmower


----------



## Smitty (May 25, 2010)

I think I'll go for #2!

But not even I would let me put a lawnmower attachment on my Triumph Daytona...

Maybe I should just stick with the wife and the push mower?


----------



## sous2817 (May 25, 2010)

Apparently these work better than you'd think they would...albeit just a tad out of my price range:

http://paradiserobotics.com/index.htm


----------



## Domski (May 25, 2010)

I find inviting friends round for an impromptu bbq is often a good way of getting the back garden cleaned up a bit. While I was putting the new bbq together yesterday afternoon (after the old one fell apart moving it from behind the garage) they mowed the lawns and cleared the weeds from the patio. All I had to do was chuck a few burgers on and open a beer.


----------



## Smitty (May 25, 2010)

Domski said:


> I find inviting friends round for an impromptu bbq is often a good way of getting the back garden cleaned up a bit. While I was putting the new bbq together yesterday afternoon (after the old one fell apart moving it from behind the garage) they mowed the lawns and cleared the weeds from the patio. All I had to do was chuck a few burgers on and open a beer.


 
Very Tom Sawyer of you!

I do that in the fall when it's time to start splitting firewood for winter.  Funny, but I'll have people lined up to go at it with a broad axe & maul.  

Of course I do end up with a couple of broken axe handles, but that's ok.


----------



## HalfAce (May 26, 2010)

Lawnmowers? You guys got it all wrong man. Your suggestions all require some amount of human - namely _your _- or in Smitty's case, his wife's effort. (well done man! )
Not to mention that most of them produce some sort of pollution in their exhaust.

Now _my_ lawnmower on the other hand doesn't require any effort from me at all. Sometimes I don't even know the lawn is getting mowed!
_And_... the exhaust actually _fertilizes _the lawn, though I'll admit makes it kinda tricky to be out there barefoot without ending up with the dreaded 'stink-toe'.

(Oh and I guess there is the lack of distinction between the grass and the carnations, but what the hell? As long as I don't have to do it, right?)


----------



## sulakvea (May 26, 2010)

Smitty, why dont we ask the tribe if you did the right thing 

http://vovici.com/wsb.dll/s/9b8ag4511f


Poll results can be viewed in real time here:
http://desktop.vovici.com/analysis/generatepublicreport.aspx?esid=321428&subaccountid=49174


----------



## lenze (May 26, 2010)

I was wondering who had Daisy!!!  
I guess she's earning her keep!!
lenze


----------



## HalfAce (May 26, 2010)

lenze said:


> I was wondering who had Daisy!!!
> I guess she's earning her keep!!
> lenze



Yeah, I'll say she's earning her keep.
(And no, that's in no way a comment on the existence of her kids.)


----------



## Smitty (May 26, 2010)

I wondered where Daisy had gotten too.


----------

